
Twitter aims to limit people sharing articles they have not read - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/11/twitter-aims-to-limit-people-sharing-articles-they-have-not-read
======
mrfusion
It’s really hard to imagine who could disagree with this. Devils advocate
anyone?

